# Kettlebell Workout



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Just opened in Worcester is the first kettlebell gym in Massachusetts. Punch Gym is located at 456 Grove St(behind Boston Billiards). Kettlebells offer the most comprehensive full body workout combining strength and cardiovascular training that enhances both muscular endurance and flexibility. If you are an experienced public safety professional or looking to prepare for the PAT test(though I hear the little steps help greatly ) this is for you.

The gym is owned by a full time police officer and his wife, a professional natural bodybuilder. No membership fees, just pay as you go. Discounted rates to public safety personnel. You can learn more by checking out either www.punchgym.com or www.artofstrength.com.
</IMG>


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- Can't wait to check it out, NT!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

A buddy of mine in my NG unit introduced us to Kettle Bell training a few years ago. We took them on deployments and used them exclusively. I'd love to use the place and not have to buy them dang things. I may not renew my membership at Golds now.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

That might be a good thing, SinePari. I know they have better handles than Wii controllers, but I can just imagine one going through a wall. ;-)


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

When you're done playing with your balls you can walk over and get a latte..


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Deuce said:


> When you're done playing with your balls you can walk over and get a latte..


Or a frosty Sam Adams at Boston Billiards...quicker buzz after working out.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I believe Kettleball training was invented by the Russians. Alot of MMA fighter incorporate this into their intense training. The site does not have any information about rates. Anyone know how much it is?


----------

